# NEF rifles???



## gunpilot33 (Jan 23, 2006)

I see plenty of them on the swap and sell as well as in the paper here. What's wrong with them or were they an inexpensive short term fix for people trying to rifle hunt? I havent fired a rifle made by NEF but I know the slug guns are very accurate.


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2006)

The guys that I know that have them and kept them either found a real accurate one or are the types of fellas who don't sell or swap the guns they buy.

The guys that sold them said that accuracy was a problem.


----------



## Jriley (Jan 24, 2006)

I bought mine about 15 years ago for under $100. I wanted a cheap "truck gun" but it had problems consistently firing every time I pulled the trigger. I switched ammo and took it to two different gunsmiths. It would shoot several times in a row and then would misfire. I finally just gave it to a friend who wanted to tinker. I'm sure the new ones are fine, but I'll pass.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 24, 2006)

my daughter shoots a 2004 NEF 7mm-08 and the thing is a tack driver.. very accurate, very easy to handle, very inexpensive,, great gun all the way around  
She killed her first deer with it at 160 yards


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 24, 2006)

I have no issues with the one I purchased for my sons to hunt with. It is very accurate. A lot of people are trading up as their children get older.


----------



## mlmathis123 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a .308 NEF Handi rifle. I bought it on the spur of the moment when my remington started mis-firing (in shop now) I have found different forums  like
http://www.graybeardoutdoors.com/phpbb2/viewforum.php?f=126&sid=bd5085ffbd680acd835ddf91adb839ce

These guys are constantly finding ways to inprove the accuracy and different tweaks and answer questions.

I have been working on tweaking my .308 and so far knock on wood at 100 yards im putting 5 shot in a group from 3/4  to 1 inch. So thats not to bad for a 150.00 to 225.00 rifle. Check out the site and read up on the little single shot rifles. They make for a fairly cheap hobby to tinker with. 
This is mine since I started tinkering with it.





God Bless
Mike


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have the H&R Ultra in a .223 and its a nail driver......so far i have had no problems with it...


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 24, 2006)

good shooter

got my oldest daughter one .223 

sweet little rig....


----------



## Inatree (Jan 24, 2006)

one of those in the swap and sell was my sons, it was a great gun, he just out grew it


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 25, 2006)

i bought one for my son [243] , i use it more than he does ........


----------



## gunpilot33 (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks gents.


----------



## Paddle (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 4 and I've never had a problem with any of them. I'd never sale any of them either.


----------



## Dub (Feb 11, 2006)

I like the looks of their laminated, heavy barrelled .243 for my son.  It looks nasty.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 19, 2006)

My brother has one in .270 and the only problem is that you can't remove a spent case????About every 4 rounds you have to use a cleaning rod to puch out the brass.

Buy a good used Remington ADL....Still my favorite hunting gun and I have many that are A LOT more expensive.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Feb 26, 2006)

I've got two of them, a 30-30 and a 243 youth.  I killed a deer with the 30-30 this fall and a friends son killed one with it also.  It's pretty accurate, about 1"-1 1/4" at 100 yards, more than good enough for a $185 deer rifle.  The 243 is my daughter's gun.  Hopefully she'll bag her first whitetail with it next fall.  So far it seems to shoot where she aims it.  I've experienced none of the issues that some have seen such as ejection problems or accuracy issues.


----------



## TurkeyProof (Feb 26, 2006)

*They are fine guns.*

And the best way to start a kid out. You will not go wrong.


----------

